# How did you name your cat?



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Members here have wonderful names for their cats...some are people names, some are cute and silly. 

Please share how you named your kitty. 

Here are mine:

Billi - Means "Cat" in Hindi/Urdu. My bf speaks Urdu and was teaching me some words. I thought "Billi" was such a cute name, and it means cat...perfect! The only thing is, it is a female form. Male form would be "Billa", but it's just not as cute. I sometimes call him "Billi billa" as in "Billi kitty" 

Aloo - Also Hindi/Urdu and means "Potato". It just sounds so cute, and Aloo's fur kinda looks like potato skin (russell potatoes).









^ aloo








^ Aloo


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I normally keep the names they come with unless they are just awful.

Lacey was 1201-1329 at Animal Control - just doesn't have a ring to it
Jack was Gigantor
Missy was Rhiaanon
Maddie was always Maddie or Madison
Zipper was always Zipper.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

LOL @ Gigantor! That's such a silly name. It'd be funny if he were a little cat. Kind like Tiny Tim.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I love your cat names! They're so interesting. It's funny how in some languages the way the male and female forms sound in English sounds like the opposite of that language. For instance, you wouldn't expect most male names in English to end in an A.

Blacky we didn't really name. Uh... it just happened, since we weren't looking to name her, and by the time she was tame and part of the family the term "Blacky" was her name.

Jasper was a name I knew of from a cat at the sanctuary that had had FeLV, I really liked him. I also really liked the name for cats and when I looked into the name further saw that Jasper is a gemstone that often is reddish, so that fit pretty well.

Blaze (RIP) we named because he had a white "blaze" up his nose, and he was red like a fire.

Lucky (also RIP) was named because my father found him while he was tearing down a stage at a construction site, he was just a little kitten all alone.

And that sums up all my kitties, past and present.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Figured I'd just copy and paste from a similar thread. 



MowMow said:


> MowMow was named Woody at the shelter. I renamed him Utu Rah (Sun God's) BUT he always walked around going "MOW! MOW!" So, I started calling him MowMow. It just stuck. The vet and insurance all have him listed as Utu Rah.
> 
> Shepherd Books shelter name was Cinder. When I met him I thought he looked like a wise little old man so I named him Shepherd Book. Unfortunately it doesn't fit his personality AT all, but he answers to his name and always comes when called by it.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Ohhh I had no idea Jasper was a gemstone! Learned something new. That's very cool. 

LOL MowMow was walking around going MowMow! Is that like a mau mau sound? Or more like mou mou?


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

Jordie came with her name. At first i hated it. But it's grOwn on me.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

JungliBillis said:


> Ohhh I had no idea Jasper was a gemstone! Learned something new. That's very cool.
> 
> LOL MowMow was walking around going MowMow! Is that like a mau mau sound? Or more like mou mou?


It's more of a "MROOOWWWW" Very obtrusive and can wake me up from a sound sleep with earplugs that are able to block out the sound of a landing jet.


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

When I adopted my beloved "RJ", the name from the humane society was "Jimmy" which is a drab name for a cat. I knew that within a few days he'd name himself by showing me something, and he did.

He was pretty frightened of things when I first brought him to my house. He'd possibly had a bad orphan time of it, and being cooped up in a cage, no matter how well treated, was not very much fun.

So now he had an entire small house to roam in (no other cats), just me for a partner. I showed him his catbox which he used, fed him, and so he was getting all the necessary stuff but he was still very shy. He stayed on this lower bookshelf and only came out to use the catbox or eat/drink and although I could reach into the shelf and pet him, he was shy for about 3 days.

Then I came home from Saturday rehearsal (I was singing opera at the time) and was getting ready to watch a movie, and "Jimmy" was watching me. Now, like most folks, I would turn on the TV prior to the movie while I got my food ready. And a repeat of the show Walker Texas Ranger was on. The show had only 3 plots: 1- the old sheriff gets shot and Walker has to go kick tail. 2- the black deputy gets shot and Walker has to go kick tail, and 3- the cute female deputy is kidnapped and Walker has to go kick tail.

I forget which of the 3 plots was on, but exactly during the tail-kicking scene, my new cat suddenly realized "I'm free!" and "This house is all mine to play in!" and he started running frantically around, racing through all the rooms, jumping on the furniture and off, playing tag with himself. He did this for about 10 minutes and then he settled down but came out of his fright mode and laid on the sofa next to me the rest of the evening, now adjusted and happy.

I told my sister of this, and she said "He was watching Walker Texas Ranger and wants to be a Texas Ranger so he can go kick tail" and we laughed, and therefore he became "Ranger Jimmy" or "RJ".

And RJ has a nickname (tell me how many cats have nicknames?) given to him by a friend of mine. RJ is a big shaggy golden cat, so his nickname is "Rusty."


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Hahaha MowMow must have the right frequency to pierce through your earplugs. Aloo makes the Mrrrrr sound as well, but it's not too loud, thank goodness. BUT she squeals really loud and scares the heck out of me at night.

Rusty is a cool nickname for RJ. I think Chuck Norris would approve.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

well, I always name my pets after literary characters or Authors. I had a heck of a time naming my boy. Everything I thought of was too, well, dignified for my goofy boy. I was waffling between Horton, Merlin and Munsch (this took a month to get this far lol) when I was giving treats to my dogs and Munch stole the treat, biting my finger so bad I ended up in tje hospital with a severe infection... I decided then and there his name would be Munsch, but waffled on the spelling for another month or so... my phone decided for me as it was alwaus autocorrecting it lol. So Munch it is


----------



## rayrhonda (Jul 31, 2012)

Ray & Rhonda had those names at the shelter and I decided to keep them. Sometimes I call Ray by Ray-Ray, Raymond or Raymundo :wink. Rhonda reminds me of the old song "Help me Rhonda" by the Beach Boys! Dating myself, I guess :yikes


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Stache got his name from having half of a mustache on his face. 

Blue & brinie from there color fur. Simba...that came from the lion king I think. or I saw the name on a cat naming website. I don't remember.

I came up with the name Gracie for the new kitty.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Marcia said:


> I normally keep the names they come with unless they are just awful.
> 
> Lacey was 1201-1329 at Animal Control - just doesn't have a ring to it
> Jack was Gigantor
> ...


Marci...you always crack me up  thank you!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

As it was pointed out, we already have a thread on this subject:
http://www.catforum.com/forum/40-cat-tails/170634-did-you-keep-name-when-you-adopted-change.html


----------

